# Introducing... LOU <3



## GlitterPaws (Oct 13, 2010)

Hi All!!! I've just joined & wanted to show you all our new little Raggie Lou, he's ready to come home a week today and i just CANT WAIT! Also i was just wondering if anyone could tell me wether you think he's a seal or blue point?, Thanks, Alex xx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Lou is a little sweetie :thumbup: Didn't his breeders tell you the colour? It should be on his registration slip. He doesn't look very dark, so possibly blue, but colour points gradually darken with age so he may still be seal point.
Welcome to the forum by the way


----------



## GlitterPaws (Oct 13, 2010)

Well when i first went to see him he was 5 weeks and she said she didn't know wether he was going to be blue or seal? & I haven't seen his reg slip yet until i go pick him up next friday :]


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm going with blue after having another look at him.  So exciting for you having a new kitten - wishing you lots of fun together :thumbup:


----------



## GlitterPaws (Oct 13, 2010)

Awww Thank Youuuu, just can't wait, counting down the days :] Loving your signature pic ;] sooooo cute!!


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

how old will he be when you pick him up hun?


----------



## GlitterPaws (Oct 13, 2010)

13 weeks, that pics abit old!!!! lol


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

GlitterPaws said:


> 13 weeks, that pics abit old!!!! lol


omg thank fook for that! I was nearly having a heart attack!!!!


----------



## GlitterPaws (Oct 13, 2010)

LOL... don't worry i'll have more recent pics when i pick him up on friday! :]


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Hi welcome to the forum from another Raggie owned human slave.Your little boy is gorgeous.More up to date pics required when possible and lots of them please.:thumbup:


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi Alex,
Lovely Raggie i would say blue also. Please post some more pics when you pick up your raggie best wishes chris


----------



## princessa rags (Apr 30, 2010)

hi would defo say blue point


----------



## GlitterPaws (Oct 13, 2010)

well just found the reciept i got from the breeder when i put down my deposit and it says he's blue on there so thats what i'm going with :], have been shopping for a new cat tree today, not much luck though :[ always end up in an arguement with O/H because i want a huge one that takes over half the living room!!!! and also he 'doesn't want to spend hundreds of pounds on something he could easily make hiself' - THOUGH THERE ARE STILL NO HOME MADE CAT TREES IN MY HOUSE!!! :<


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

GlitterPaws said:


> well just found the reciept i got from the breeder when i put down my deposit and it says he's blue on there so thats what i'm going with :], have been shopping for a new cat tree today, not much luck though :[ always end up in an arguement with O/H because i want a huge one that takes over half the living room!!!! and also he 'doesn't want to spend hundreds of pounds on something he could easily make hiself' - THOUGH THERE ARE STILL NO HOME MADE CAT TREES IN MY HOUSE!!! :<


Hi and welcome, your new furbaby looks gorgeous  Very relieved to hear that he won't be leaving his mother and siblings until he's 13 weeks. 
Can I suggest you have a look on the Zooplus website at their cat trees. I can personally recommend the banana leaf cat tree paradise Banana-Leaf Cat Tree Paradise: Great Deals on Large Cat Trees at zooplus
It might be expensive, but it's well made, very sturdy and should last for ages. My 3 cats love it


----------



## Jesi (Jul 9, 2010)

Hes gorgeous!!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

GlitterPaws said:


> well just found the reciept i got from the breeder when i put down my deposit and it says he's blue on there so thats what i'm going with :], have been shopping for a new cat tree today, not much luck though :[ always end up in an arguement with O/H because i want a huge one that takes over half the living room!!!! and also he 'doesn't want to spend hundreds of pounds on something he could easily make hiself' - THOUGH THERE ARE STILL NO HOME MADE CAT TREES IN MY HOUSE!!! :<


I've had my Ragdoll kitten for nearly 6months and I'm still waiting for a "home made" cat tree ,At this rate poor Meeko will be using a zimmer frame by the time it appears,if at all :lol::lol:Mind you ,climbing the shelves of the Welsh Dresser and launching himself of the top does the same job


----------



## GlitterPaws (Oct 13, 2010)

dougal22 said:


> Hi and welcome, your new furbaby looks gorgeous  Very relieved to hear that he won't be leaving his mother and siblings until he's 13 weeks.
> Can I suggest you have a look on the Zooplus website at their cat trees. I can personally recommend the banana leaf cat tree paradise Banana-Leaf Cat Tree Paradise: Great Deals on Large Cat Trees at zooplus
> It might be expensive, but it's well made, very sturdy and should last for ages. My 3 cats love it


Thank you, there's some great ones on there! i was going to buy one that attaches to the ceiling because i'm scared of a certain 1 year old pulling it over! just looking to see if banana-leaf do one as i really like the look of them!


----------



## GlitterPaws (Oct 13, 2010)

buffie said:


> I've had my Ragdoll kitten for nearly 6months and I'm still waiting for a "home made" cat tree ,At this rate poor Meeko will be using a zimmer frame by the time it appears,if at all :lol::lol:Mind you ,climbing the shelves of the Welsh Dresser and launching himself of the top does the same job


:lol:Leo (my black moggie) has now resorted to trying to slide down the banister after totally demolishing the small 'emergency scratch post' i had to buy one day after he started ripping the leather sofa to shreds!!!!  - this still didnt encourage O/H to start on his cat tree project!!


----------



## Ren (Sep 21, 2010)

Congrats on your raggie! He's a sweetie! I have this cat tree for my raggie Kazuki, it's really sturdy and very cheap compared to everything else!

Large Cat Trees: great selection at zooplus: Kratzbaum Filou XXL


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

He is absolutely gorgeous, can't wait to see new photo's of him 
I have a Ragdoll X, she is a chocolate colour as you can see in the photo, the cat activity centre they are on is a floor to ceiling one, they are on Ebay and range from around £50, (paid £42 for mine as I had a voucher) bargain really as my three cats love it.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1: neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed more pics


----------



## GlitterPaws (Oct 13, 2010)

Just 3 more sleeps till Lou comes home!!!!!


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Oh lou is so pretty, How is little Evie getting on? Your maine coon the silver girl.


----------



## britishblueshorthair (Feb 11, 2010)

lovely blue eyes


----------

